# How much is too much?



## dirtdawg21892 (Jul 20, 2009)

I ride a lot. Almost every day. Generally techie trails for 3+ hours at a high output, but occasionally laid back cruising rides too. I’m 21 and have ridden year round for 3 consecutive years now. I am also known to string rides together, which can lead to 6+ hours of mixed paces and varying outputs. Considering the amount and level that I ride, I seem to have plateaued. I’m not getting any bigger, faster or stronger. If anything I’m loosing weight in the form of muscle mass. Any ideas? Have I put my body into panic-mode by overusing it?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe eat more but certainly more often, and try to stay around a 4 to 1 ratio. Always eat right after or at least within an hour of exercise.
Take some time off. 2days a week in a row is good for most to avoid plateauing and sometimes a week or more to break a stubborn plateau is best.


----------



## Trophy (Jan 10, 2013)

Had my physical last wk. Asked my doc almost the same question. He didn't seem to think it was a problem. I told him that I trained for 7 hrs straight in the woods (75mi). He said my body would let me know if it's too much. I seriously don't think he had a clue as to what level of effort I was talking about! He's probably never been on a mountain bike.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds like you are at a decision point. 

If you want to pursue competition, then you may need to plan your training schedule for building, resting, and peaking. There are all kinds of coaching and training professionals. The challenge is finding the right one. 

If you are riding for enjoyment, then ride as you like. Be careful to get some rest. Your body needs time to repair damage.


----------



## weaselnoze (Aug 27, 2013)

i WISH i had this much time to ride...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Fwiw what you describe sounds more like overtraining than plateauing.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Your body needs time to repair itself. Every time you ride, you tear down muscle. Rest and eating well gives your body time to do what it needs to to adapt and come back better equipped to do what caused the initial tear down in the first place.

That's a crap sentence. I'm tired...


----------

